# Max alternator amperage?



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok gentlemen my main question is at stated above. What is the max output of the alternator? I have a slightly larger battery but I've got a Rockford fosgate punch 1000 watt amp on my midst and highs and a fosgate t 500 and when I have the volume cranked up ([email protected]) I sometimes struggle to keep 13volts. I've already done the big 3 with 0 gauge wire and saw no change


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

130 amps I believe for gas and 140 for diesel.


----------

